# Info on PKG INSTALL



## balanga (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there any way I can find out exactly what tasks will be performed when I run `pkg install pkgx`?

I'm particularly interested in finding out what post installation processing is done and what msgs are shown.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2016)

`pkg info -D <package-name>`
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55345/


----------



## kpa (Jun 12, 2016)

Also, it can be very useful to see the full details including the pre/post install/delete scripts:

`pkg info -R <package-name>`


----------

